# Honor 8X discussion thread and Bluetooth speaker giveaway



## Digit-Brand (Sep 6, 2018)

*Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/0nTWUz3EKu5BxPQbOh3TC56dHGEihTMhKc_xfAR-qBEf7Z_aQ8B1nTLx6DUZyhZtF_WMs0tchGIK-DdcSvL85CsBzo_YCQYEXjNdPaxLvl09UHRHoxrXe7mTQ3_YjVXQvMW059Rg​
Honor just announced a new smartphone under its X series in China. This particular series has a pretty long history. The Honor 4X was first introduced in 2014 and every subsequent year since, the company had been launching one.

The last device launched under the X series was the Honor 7X, which was launched in 2017. So it was high time the company launched a new one.

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/nW05K5hZ3mS1ZXLES-yTUuEm-Nx1o9xuFywSb_SNT4E63b4Vm_NZZIMDHImRla-zSLFRRoaJHPVUQy1Uaovou2HtNuCpnjkEVDzbGGXt6NGQWq2ngwgr0DowPvU1nSIrCl3iAvLv​
Called the Honor 8X, the smartphone offers quite a lot of features. Let’s take a quick look at what they have to offer.

Kicking things off with the display, the phone features a 6.5-inch full HD+ display with an aspect ratio ratio.

The device is powered by the octa-core Kirin 710F SoC. It is available with two RAM options. 4GB and 6GB. The phone also offers 64GB and 128GB of storage.

In the camera department, the smartphone sports a dual-rear camera setup with a 20MP + 2MP combination. At the front is a 16MP sensor.

The Honor 8X packs a 3750mAh battery and features a 3.5mm audio jack as well. The phone runs on EMUI 8.2.0 OS, which is based on Android Oreo v8.1.

In China, the Honor 8X will be available at a starting price of Yuan 1,399 (approx Rs 14,700) for the 4GB/64GB model, Yuan 1,599 (approx Rs 16,800 ) for the 6GB/64GB model and Yuan 1,899 (approx Rs 20,000) for the 6GB/128GB variant.

So, have you had an experience of using an Honor X series smartphone? How was it? Are you interested in buying the Honor 8X if to comes to India and why?

Before we go any further, there’s a bit of a surprise for you guys. Besides the usual set on contests running on the Honor hub, there’s also a separate contest on this thread.

Honor is giving holding a special *Bluetooth speaker giveaway* event. *The event will be held from September 6 to September 16. The final winner will be announced on September 17.*

All you need to do is respond to this post. The more detailed the response, the higher the chance you have of winning. The number of likes to the responses also factor into the chances of winning.

Of course, we have our own contest still running in the Honor Hub. Post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 6, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, have you had an experience of using an Honor X series smartphone? How was it? Are you interested in buying the Honor 8X if to comes to India and why?


I bought Honor 4X for my mother in 2014, I guess. At that time for 10k it felt like a great phone with its only major con being the 8GB internal, which wasn't an issue for my mother's use. But a year ago, that 8GB was not sufficient even for the limited apps that she used due to the increasing app sizes. But the phone is still working & it still doesn't hang or anything like old phones with unoptimized UIs do (like those of Oppo & Vivo). It surely doesn't run as fast as a modern phone but it is running fine.

So Honor/Huawei has made a good name for themselves in my books but lately I didn't suggest anyone Honor phones because of the competition which offers a better phone at the same price (or lower).

Honor 8X at 15k seems to be a great device, maybe you can surprise people with a lower price tag. I'm not interested in 8X because it's just too big for me, also my current phone is way better . But I will recommend it to friends or families if its reviews are good & is priced at 15k. If its priced higher, it won't be a good choice due to Honor Play & Poco F1 at 20k or RN5 Pro & Asus Zenfone 6GB at 15k.


----------



## Atul yadav (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi that's amazing and very precious smart phone in world and in my family every one have honour company smartphone but I not have any smartphone


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 8, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/h1K5-Buc6nkAu8OAn00LOZe-tPKuEMk_enPsEedaEzbeHpKr61Z6UdJs94otgqJttcGOeE28nQ_pEyFcX0SkFEy2Bbd5E_TOttzN1MfV3SxxYPJtAtnv746Vgr-ND610V8s_-CMD​
The Honor 4X was the first device in the in the X-series and was unveiled way back in 2014. As one can imagine, what was expected from a device in that price range was way different than today. Even so, the Honor 4X offered pretty impressive specs at the time.

The Honor 4X offered a 5.5-inch display, which was considered quite large back then. It also offered a 720p display, which was pretty impressive.

The phone also had a removable back panel, something which would be phased out as the years progressed.

The phone was powered by the Qualcomm Snapdragon 410 and would offer 2GB of RAM. The Honor 4X featured 8GB of storage, which could be expanded to 32GB via a microSD card.

In terms of optics, the phone featured a single 13MP camera at the back, while at the front was a 5MP unit.

The phone packed a 3000mAh battery and offered Android KitKat v4.4 at launch.

So, which phone were you guys using in 2014? Have you had an experience of using an Honor X series smartphone? How was it? Are you interested in buying the Honor 8X if to comes to India and why? Sound off below.

Also, there’s a Bluetooth speaker giveaway happening on this thread. The event will be held from September 6 to September 16. The final winner will be announced on September 17.

All you need to do is respond to this post. The more detailed the response, the higher the chance you have of winning. The number of likes to the responses also factor into the chances of winning.

Of course, we have our own contest still running in the Honor Hub. Post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Divya sharma (Sep 8, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> *Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh5.googleusercontent.com/0nTWUz3EKu5BxPQbOh3TC56dHGEihTMhKc_xfAR-qBEf7Z_aQ8B1nTLx6DUZyhZtF_WMs0tchGIK-DdcSvL85CsBzo_YCQYEXjNdPaxLvl09UHRHoxrXe7mTQ3_YjVXQvMW059Rg​
> Honor just announced a new smartphone under its X series in China. This particular series has a pretty long history. The Honor 4X was first introduced in 2014 and every subsequent year since, the company had been launching one.
> ...



Best part the main camera has a 20MP + 2MP sensor and the selfie camera is 16MP even battery has a 3,650 mAh capacity and the phone comes in Black, Blue, and Red color options.


----------



## Minion (Sep 9, 2018)

Honor 8X will give a serious competition to all mid range phones almost everything looks good on that phone design looks premium,Camera i think should be comparable to atleast redmi note 5  pro I think and kirin 710 is very good chip with excellent performance improvements


----------



## Navinxn (Sep 10, 2018)

Minion said:


> Honor 8X will give a serious competition to all mid range phones almost everything looks good on that phone design looks premium,Camera i think should be comparable to atleast redmi note 5  pro I think and kirin 710 is very good chip with excellent performance improvements


I think so, the phone design looks quite premium with a large screen. 
*pandaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Honor-8X-3.jpg 
*pandaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Honor-8X-1.jpg 
*pandaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Honor-8X-AI-Camera.png


----------



## Minion (Sep 10, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> I think so, the phone design looks quite premium with a large screen.
> *pandaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Honor-8X-3.jpg
> *pandaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Honor-8X-1.jpg
> *pandaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Honor-8X-AI-Camera.png


Yeah,looks pretty good phone size will be similar to one plus 6


----------



## Navinxn (Sep 10, 2018)

My cousin is currently on 7X, he had this phone for almost 1 year with a good experience and recommended to us. We all like the full-view display, premium design, battery, camera quality of the devices regarding the affordable mid-range phone. Just fulfill the wishes for a phone around Rs 15000.
I believe Honor 8X would be a great. I would like to see it in the India soon because I want to buy one for my mom’s birthday especially when I knew the price launched in China. Most of my requirements was on Honor 8X is premium speaker and sound.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 11, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/xvodHQ9g333jg95mdyfiquXsr8o-NBMKCX5ipSkS2Ejzar_T5Rds1CytuDhOHtPPE64GolVsWAS7xqULLYZZZDeuKqiyihoK47kFv8dB1MAVQ-6ks7KR15h_bZaxdECfB5BE_Bmq​
Following the Honor 4X, the company decided to up the ante by offering more features in their new Honor 5X smartphone order to keep pace with the market.

Launch in 2015, the Honor 5X was the first in the X series to feature a fingerprint scanner. A feature that would become a mainstay in future phones.

It also features a metal body design, something that it would offer for many years to come.

In terms of the display,  the phone offered a reasonably large 5.5-inch Full HD screen with a 16:9 aspect ratio. The 18:9 aspect ratio was still a few years away.

Powering the phone is a Qualcomm Snapdragon 616 SoC and offered up to 3GB RAM and 16GB storage.

In terms of optics, the phone offered a 13MP camera at the back, with a 5MP unit in the front.

The Honor 5X also packed a 3000mAh battery and ran on Android Lollipop.

So, which phone were you guys using in 2015? Have you had an experience of using an Honor X series smartphone? How was it? Are you interested in buying the Honor 8X if to comes to India and why? Sound off below.

Also, there’s a Bluetooth speaker giveaway happening on this thread. The event will be held from September 6 to September 16. The final winner will be announced on September 17.

All you need to do is respond to this post. The more detailed the response, the higher the chance you have of winning. The number of likes to the responses also factor into the chances of winning.

Of course, we have our own contest still running in the Honor Hub. Post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM mone*y. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 11, 2018)

The Honor 8X is a seriously stylish-looking smartphone, despite its adoption of a notch in the display. It’s made from 2.5D textured aurora glass, which is layered to catch the light, like on the honor 10


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 11, 2018)

It’s backed up by 4GB of RAM and 64GB of storage, though there may also be a 6GB of RAM and 128GB of storage version. We expect to see some interesting A.I. features on board, and there’s mention of an improved Eye Comfort mode to filter out blue light, as well as special display modes for night reading and sunlight legibility. It will likely run Android 8.1 Oreo with EMUI over the top.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, have you had an experience of using an Honor X series smartphone? How was it? Are you interested in buying the Honor 8X if to comes to India and why?


I have never used any Honor X series phone. I had bad experience with EMUI on Honor Bee and Holly 2 Plus.

I'm not interested in buying Honor 8x as it doesn't matches what I look for in a mid ranger i.e. custom rom and gcam support (with stock rom on oreo or pie), at least 4k mAh battery (I'm using RN3), QC 3.0 or Dash charging running on SD 636 or higher level SoC. And I forgot, NO NOTCH!! Honor went too far to accommodate a notch by using a weird 19.5:9 aspect ratio on 8x despite all the rant and hate for notch. BTW, 8x should've come with stock android Pie or Oreo instead of EMUI.

Because of bad decisions by Huawei to stop bootloader unlocking and even bricking rooted phones, I find it impossible to recommend any Huawei/Honor phone to anyone. Yes, I know not everyone roots their phones but it makes no sense in not allowing anyone to do it.



Digit-Brand said:


> So, which phone were you guys using in 2014?


I had LG E970 and Samsung Galaxy Y. E970 was a steal deal back then. Hated its glass back though, it was too slippery. Galaxy Y was an ok phone, nothing too fancy but had some custom rom support (I had CM11 based android 4.4.2 rom IIRC).



Digit-Brand said:


> So, which phone were you guys using in 2015?


Both E970 and Galaxy Y were going strong. Came early 2016 and I exchanged Galaxy Y for an Honor Bee. It wasn't a bad phone but it couldn't fulfill all my requirements. I never intended to use EMUI but because it had no custom roms, I had to.

I'm going to say this again, give users control over their phones. Let everyone unlock bootloaders and flash custom roms. You are not Huawei. You should adapt Android One for all phones. You are number 2 because of customers. Listen to them like Xiaomi did and launched Poco F1. If you want to be number 1, you have to start behaving like number 1 (but not like Samsung or Apple).


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 12, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*​
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/CJ0_RBkLqnad9NjGli5kQF5ihyJ49PcrNd9pfGb9Zv7NOmn-g-JqDHksFtTNl1_XFWC1wzk00uo9TzutoFn3-QsW0cWvGful3ywJAmPbdldLX_URxuFPGr_uqYn30yYbZrVsUCHg​
2016 may have been annus horribilis for many reasons, but for Honor it was a pretty important year. It saw the launch of the Honor 6X, which brought many notable firsts for the X series.

Kicking things off was the dual camera setup. The Honor 6X was the first in the series to offer such a feature. At the back of the phone was a 12MP + 2MP setup, while at the front was a single 8MP unit.

Another new features was the fact that the Honor 6X was the first smartphone in the series to be powered by the company’s own Kirin SoC. The device was powered by an octa-core Kirin 655 SoC, which offered a maximum clockspeed of 2.1GHz.

Honor stuck with a 5.5-inch FHD display, which it used on its predecessor as well. The Honor 6X also came running on Android Marshmallow v6.0.

So, which phone were you guys using in 2016? Have you had an experience of using an Honor X series smartphone? How was it? Are you interested in buying the Honor 8X if to comes to India and why? Sound off below.

Also, there’s a Bluetooth speaker giveaway happening on this thread. The event will be held from September 6 to September 16. The final winner will be announced on September 17.

All you need to do is respond to this post. The more detailed the response, the higher the chance you have of winning. The number of likes to the responses also factor into the chances of winning.

Of course, we have our own contest still running in the Honor Hub. Post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Honor (Sep 12, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I bought Honor 4X for my mother in 2014, I guess. At that time for 10k it felt like a great phone with its only major con being the 8GB internal, which wasn't an issue for my mother's use. But a year ago, that 8GB was not sufficient even for the limited apps that she used due to the increasing app sizes. But the phone is still working & it still doesn't hang or anything like old phones with unoptimized UIs do (like those of Oppo & Vivo). It surely doesn't run as fast as a modern phone but it is running fine.
> 
> So Honor/Huawei has made a good name for themselves in my books but lately I didn't suggest anyone Honor phones because of the competition which offers a better phone at the same price (or lower).
> 
> Honor 8X at 15k seems to be a great device, maybe you can surprise people with a lower price tag. I'm not interested in 8X because it's just too big for me, also my current phone is way better . But I will recommend it to friends or families if its reviews are good & is priced at 15k. If its priced higher, it won't be a good choice due to Honor Play & Poco F1 at 20k or RN5 Pro & Asus Zenfone 6GB at 15k.





anupam_pb said:


> I bought Honor 4X for my mother in 2014, I guess. At that time for 10k it felt like a great phone with its only major con being the 8GB internal, which wasn't an issue for my mother's use. But a year ago, that 8GB was not sufficient even for the limited apps that she used due to the increasing app sizes. But the phone is still working & it still doesn't hang or anything like old phones with unoptimized UIs do (like those of Oppo & Vivo). It surely doesn't run as fast as a modern phone but it is running fine.
> 
> So Honor/Huawei has made a good name for themselves in my books but lately I didn't suggest anyone Honor phones because of the competition which offers a better phone at the same price (or lower).
> 
> Honor 8X at 15k seems to be a great device, maybe you can surprise people with a lower price tag. I'm not interested in 8X because it's just too big for me, also my current phone is way better . But I will recommend it to friends or families if its reviews are good & is priced at 15k. If its priced higher, it won't be a good choice due to Honor Play & Poco F1 at 20k or RN5 Pro & Asus Zenfone 6GB at 15k.


Hi anupam, glad to hear your story with Honor 4X hear! Due to the 91% body-to-screen ratio, Honor 8X is easier to handle like a 5.5-inch phone, although is equipped with a 6.5-inch Full-View Display. Love your support.


----------



## Honor (Sep 12, 2018)

Atul yadav said:


> Hi that's amazing and very precious smart phone in world and in my family every one have honour company smartphone but I not have any smartphone


Hey Atul, glad to have your family as the Honor fans. 8X is coming, looks like it's the time to have your first phone.


----------



## Honor (Sep 12, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Best part the main camera has a 20MP + 2MP sensor and the selfie camera is 16MP even battery has a 3,650 mAh capacity and the phone comes in Black, Blue, and Red color options.


Hi riya, thanks for sharing, hmm, the Honor 8X comes with a 3750 mAh battery actually


----------



## Honor (Sep 12, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> My cousin is currently on 7X, he had this phone for almost 1 year with a good experience and recommended to us. We all like the full-view display, premium design, battery, camera quality of the devices regarding the affordable mid-range phone. Just fulfill the wishes for a phone around Rs 15000.
> I believe Honor 8X would be a great. I would like to see it in the India soon because I want to buy one for my mom’s birthday especially when I knew the price launched in China. Most of my requirements was on Honor 8X is premium speaker and sound.


Love your family's support, Navinxn. Hope your mother will enjoy it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2018)

Honor said:


> Due to the 91% body-to-screen ratio, Honor 8X is easier to handle like a 5.5-inch phone, although is equipped with a 6.5-inch Full-View Display.


It isn't 91% but about 84.4%, please don't post false information.
Huawei Honor 8X - Full phone specifications


----------



## Divya sharma (Sep 12, 2018)

Honor said:


> Hi riya, thanks for sharing, hmm, the Honor 8X comes with a 3750 mAh battery actually


Ok


----------



## Honor (Sep 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It isn't 91% but about 84.4%, please don't post false information.
> Huawei Honor 8X - Full phone specifications


Thanks for your information, SaiyanGoku.
The Honor 8X and Honor 8X Max are available in China exclusively by now, a global launch of the phone will be next month. As such, there would be discrepancies between official information and information online. We would request you to wait for the global launch to ascertain the same.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2018)

Honor said:


> Hi anupam, glad to hear your story with Honor 4X hear! Due to the 91% body-to-screen ratio, Honor 8X is easier to handle like a 5.5-inch phone, although is equipped with a 6.5-inch Full-View Display. Love your support.


Still, 8X is not for me or any phone of that size. Found even the "old" 16:9 5.5" displays big.


----------



## Ramya Ramaswamy (Sep 12, 2018)

Honor has always been the best in giving Classy & premium smartphones . Camera setup in Honor 8X really impressed me a lot - The super slow mo capture feature,AI Capabilities &16MP selfie camera first budget smartphone from honor with Kirin 710 processor Everything seems to be perfect at an affordable price of ~15K


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 13, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/6wE6Eah0uLeiRsUN6FRU6KrOZDpTaVLb6H9v_mV0WEiGCFw0KTvEnGk5a-4IwpW_3iE5rcp8oEXMH_rua5LmWwxa5_sd_JyrZCdo7b8w8ZmoY-42JJgv4uvS2mO99EKjvhdAaQus​
Last year was also a pretty major year for Honor’s X-series of devices. The Honor 7X offred a number of changes over its predecessor, the Honor 6X

The most notable change was the design. The Honor 7X featured the new 18:9 display aspect ratio. This aspect ratio allows the phone to offer a larger 5.93-inch display, while still offering a similar body size.

Speaking of the display, the phone is able to offer a Full HD+ display with a resolution of 1080 x 2160 pixels.

The phone is powered by the company’s own Kirin 659 octa-core SoC with up to 4GB of RAM.

Like its predecessor, the phone also comes with a dual rear camera. But the Honor 7X offers a 16MP + 2MP setup. At the front is an 8MP unit.

The phone also packs a 3340mAh battery and was launched running Android Nougat v7.0.

So, have you had an experience of using an Honor X series smartphone? How was it? Are you interested in buying the Honor 8X if to comes to India and why? Sound off below.

Also, there’s a Bluetooth speaker giveaway happening on this thread. The event will be held from September 6 to September 16. The final winner will be announced on September 17.

All you need to do is respond to this post. The more detailed the response, the higher the chance you have of winning. The number of likes to the responses also factor into the chances of winning.

Of course, we have our own contest still running in the Honor Hub. Post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi guys

A slight update regarding the *Speaker Giveaway *contest on this thread. The contest will now go on till *September 16 *as opposed to September 13, and the winners will be announced on *September 17*.

The previous posts have been updated with the same info.

Good luck!


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 13, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/wUKsPccjRfeZhGEqCd-9Y7B_AFFP49KbZYWS_AAW7T4H47SX6Fqb9A0jdyAO9-uBzjPM4312sXhll7RQ1ZpCIusfpUbEtLI4vzsMDwhz0jGL5LA1Jx43gaadMe746HDTBv_GHd66​
As the newest entrant in the X series, the Honor 8X brings a lot of new features to the table, while still sticking to what people have come to expect from the series.

One of the most notable new features of the new Honor 8X smartphone is the display. The phone features a large 6.5-inch display, the largest Honor has equipped the X series smartphone till date, with the exception of the Honor 8X Max, which features an even larger 7.12-inch display.

The display on the Honor 8X offers a 19.5:9 display aspect ratio. The company claims that this allows the phone to offer a body size that is comparable to a traditional 5.5-inch smartphone  with a 16:9 aspect ratio.

The Honor 8X also offers a Full HD+ screen with a resolution of 1080 x 2340 pixels.

So, have you had an experience of using an Honor X series smartphone? How was it? Are you interested in buying the Honor 8X if to comes to India and why? Sound off below.

Also, there’s a Bluetooth speaker giveaway happening on this thread. The event will be held from September 6 to September 16. The final winner will be announced on September 17.

All you need to do is respond to this post. The more detailed the response, the higher the chance you have of winning. The number of likes to the responses also factor into the chances of winning.

Of course, we have our own contest still running in the Honor Hub. Post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Sourav Sharma (Sep 14, 2018)

Honer 8x is great value for money!


----------



## Raiz Iqbal (Sep 15, 2018)

I was checking out for replacement for my Samsung galaxy s6 which is already 3 years by now.  The requirement is mid range smart looking phone with good camera and descent battery life. I think honor 8x is well put together phone in all aspects, which is great looking with that xtraordinary design.Eagerly waiting for it . Hope it comes with the right price tag.


----------



## Navinxn (Sep 15, 2018)

Honor said:


> Love your family's support, Navinxn. Hope your mother will enjoy it.


Thanks, to be fair, Honor is truly the best for the price. Good luck to all!


----------



## Chetan dighole (Sep 15, 2018)

Well honestly I never bought any honor smartphone because I never trusted on it. But I'm getting good response from my friends who have honor. I will like to have my hands on the honor smartphones in future


----------



## Navinxn (Sep 15, 2018)

I searched some articles and information about 8x these days. Honestly, I'm not a north fan, but I don't against the north design bc there is no issue in using and really makes screen bigger.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> I searched some articles and information about 8x these days. Honestly, I'm not a north fan, but I don't against the north design bc there is no issue in using and really makes screen bigger.


I assume you mean notch and not north. Samsung makes phones with high STB ratio without using an ugly notch. Also, 19.5:9 might be bigger, but isn't better. 18:9 would've been ok if Honor removed that notch.


----------



## garg2k7 (Sep 15, 2018)

wow giving competition to other phone, will definitely try it


----------



## Navinxn (Sep 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I assume you mean notch and not north. Samsung makes phones with high STB ratio without using an ugly notch. Also, 19.5:9 might be bigger, but isn't better. 18:9 would've been ok if Honor removed that notch.


Thanks for your reply. Sorry for spelling the word wrong, I mean "notch".  I think the notch can be hidden by software if you don't like it, they give you the option to hide the notch, not a big deal. To be fair, compared with $umsang, Honor gives good value for money. Honor 8X will give a serious competition to all mid-range phones almost everything looks good on that phone, design looks premium.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> I think the notch can be hidden by software if you don't like it, they give you the option to hide the notch, not a big deal.


Notch is a big, ugly deal.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> Honor 8X will give a serious competition to all mid-range phones almost everything looks good on that phone, design looks premium.


As long as completely locked bootloader exists on Honor phones, giving "serious competition to all mid-range phones" is not a piece of cake.


----------



## lakkoji satish (Sep 15, 2018)

I never bought an Honor phone, but I found Honor phones have a great look, display. But the brand needs a powerful processor for mid-range mobiles like Snapdragon 636 processor, which is the only drawback. In the present market, it completely depends on kirin 659 which is found to be far behind the competitors.


----------



## micheal081371 (Sep 15, 2018)

Honor 8X runs on Kirin 710 processor which is the latest midrange chipset from Huawei.


----------



## Navinxn (Sep 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> As long as completely locked bootloader exists on Honor phones, giving "serious competition to all mid-range phones" is not a piece of cake.


Honor resumes bootlocker unlock
Hi, I've seen a post about Bootloader on Honor phones, it may help you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> Honor resumes bootlocker unlock
> Hi, I've seen a post about Bootloader on Honor phones, it may help you.


Yeah, but it won't matter since it isn't open to everyone. Moreover, there is no guarantee that Honor won't brick the phone with an update or honor warranty for it.


----------



## Honor (Sep 15, 2018)

Ramya Ramaswamy said:


> Honor has always been the best in giving Classy & premium smartphones . Camera setup in Honor 8X really impressed me a lot - The super slow mo capture feature,AI Capabilities &16MP selfie camera first budget smartphone from honor with Kirin 710 processor Everything seems to be perfect at an affordable price of ~15K


Glad to hear your support, Ramya, Honor 8X might be next for you.


----------



## Honor (Sep 15, 2018)

Raiz Iqbal said:


> I was checking out for replacement for my Samsung galaxy s6 which is already 3 years by now.  The requirement is mid range smart looking phone with good camera and descent battery life. I think honor 8x is well put together phone in all aspects, which is great looking with that xtraordinary design.Eagerly waiting for it . Hope it comes with the right price tag.


You were ready for bigger and better things


----------



## Honor (Sep 15, 2018)

Chetan dighole said:


> Well honestly I never bought any honor smartphone because I never trusted on it. But I'm getting good response from my friends who have honor. I will like to have my hands on the honor smartphones in future


Ha, you won't be disappointed, Chetan.


----------



## Honor (Sep 15, 2018)

lakkoji satish said:


> I never bought an Honor phone, but I found Honor phones have a great look, display. But the brand needs a powerful processor for mid-range mobiles like Snapdragon 636 processor, which is the only drawback. In the present market, it completely depends on kirin 659 which is found to be far behind the competitors.


Hello lalloji, actually, the processor of Honor 8X is Kirin 710, hope you will like it


----------



## miststudent2011 (Sep 15, 2018)

Started with Honor  4X and continued all the way using 6X and 7X till Honor 10 really love the build,battery and camera quality of the devices.

In 4X I liked the battery and camera those were the days where smart phone mobiles are being penetrated to India and 4X gave good value for money its battery used to last more than a day and camera with 16MP gave good photographs for its range.
It's still rocking and easy to use so gave it to my dad to use it.


*i.imgur.com/Iety8ul_d.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nIlETlC_d.jpg
*i.imgur.com/d6LuViP_d.jpg

6X has a Smart Dual Lens Camera which helped to capture good memories its has a solid build and battery life was good it was one of the leading model in the budget segment.It is getting two year plus monthly software updates.It has got Oreo beta in china hoping it to be rolled out in India.It was good customizable device and easy to hold in Hand.


*i.imgur.com/wSx5EAS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pwA5i3q.jpg


7X's full-view display and screen to body ratio where its plus point for that prize segment. Used it only a few days before giving it to my cousin and upgrading to Honor 10. But like the build and color of the phone.

I have three expectation for the 8X those are wireless charging, front facing speakers and better optimized camera modes . As the other current models have dual Volte, and GPU Turbo I am sure they will be included in this model.


----------



## Vijay Maurya (Sep 15, 2018)

I am fan honor I had honor 6 now I have honor 9n. Because of its build quality   ,styles ,emui


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

Honor said:


> Thanks for your information, SaiyanGoku.
> The Honor 8X and Honor 8X Max are available in China exclusively by now, a global launch of the phone will be next month. As such, there would be discrepancies between official information and information online. We would request you to wait for the global launch to ascertain the same.


You do realize that the bottom chin and the ugly notch top would easily make up for 10% STB ratio?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

Raiz Iqbal said:


> I was checking out for replacement for my Samsung galaxy s6 which is already 3 years by now. The requirement is mid range smart looking phone with good camera and descent battery life.


Get a RN5 Pro or Zenfone Max Pro M1 then. Both fit these requirements well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2018)

Navinxn said:


> Thanks for your reply. Sorry for spelling the word wrong, I mean "notch".  I think the notch can be hidden by software if you don't like it, they give you the option to hide the notch, not a big deal. To be fair, *compared with $umsang*, Honor gives good value for money. Honor 8X will give a serious competition to all mid-range phones almost everything looks good on that phone, design looks premium.


Honor, is a sub-brand of Huawei & Huawei's P20 Pro (the 60k phone), has a notch & a bigger chin than Samsung flagships like S9+. They could have put the fingerprint sensor at back.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

miststudent2011 said:


> I have three expectation for the 8X those are wireless charging, front facing speakers and better optimized camera modes


Slow wireless charging makes no sense against faster wired one.
They can't put good front facing speakers unless they get rid of that notch.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

Honestly disappointed by Honor 8X. I thought finally Honor will make a good phone after taking reviews and response from customers and community but this is just a method for brand promotion.

Why are customers not important to Honor?


----------



## Navdeep soni (Sep 16, 2018)

I m honor 7x user great features smart pricing ..... Better interface than mi...
Need dual app feature in ur phone for third party app it will be of great use....honor 8x look mouth watering prospect


----------



## Akshat Goyal (Sep 16, 2018)

I have had a honour of using a Honor x series smartphone in past and it was an awesome Honor 5x phone.It has the fingerprint sensor technology even at that time which helped me to get used to as now all smartphones are having this technology.Also the battery and the storage was decent all in whole a decent phone which I have used for sometime.
And also looking forward in buying the upcoming Honor 8x as the design is super cool and the specs they are giving at the price point is worth looking for.


----------



## miststudent2011 (Sep 16, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Slow wireless charging makes no sense against faster wired one.
> They can't put good front facing speakers unless they get rid of that notch.


They are not providing fast charge in Indian variants they are just providing normal charger , so as an alternative wireless charging makes sense.
Front facing speakers not necessarily need to be placed in the front they can at least place them at the bottom as they placed in honor 10.


----------



## miststudent2011 (Sep 16, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get a RN5 Pro or Zenfone Max Pro M1 then. Both fit these requirements well.


Zenfone Max Pro M1 camera is not that excellent it's just moderate it need to be improved a lot.


----------



## Antony Jacob (Sep 16, 2018)

It's really an hounor to be an owner of an Honor


----------



## thinkjamil (Sep 16, 2018)

Am I the only one who doesn't like any other UI that stock? What's Honor offering in DAC/Amp department?


----------



## Abhilash patnaik (Sep 16, 2018)

I have been big fan of Honor X series phone.
Honor 8X has lot of advantages.


----------



## Abhilash patnaik (Sep 16, 2018)

Honor 8X - Adavantages 
Has Dual Sim
Has A Responsive Touch Screen
Capacitive, MultiTouch
Quite Big Screen 6 .5 inch
High Resolution Screen 1080 x 2340 pixels
High Resolution Camera
20 MP, with AutoFocus


----------



## Abhilash patnaik (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't know about others  but I just love the screen size ,definitely  my kind of phone .Perfect for my games & Netflix  & Amazon prime.But one think I have to say I am not a big fan of notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2018)

Abhilash patnaik said:


> I don't know about others but I just love the screen size ,definitely my kind of phone .Perfect for my games & Netflix & Amazon prime.But one think I have to say I am not a big fan of notch.


Unless 8X has L1 certification, you won't get 1080p streams from netflix or amazon prime.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 22, 2018)

Got the Honor 4x back in 2014 for folks at home. Pretty good phone with a decent build. It used to get good amount of updates back then. The rear camera, being a single one, still hold good even today. The 64 gigs memory card works fine in this phone although as per the company it supports only upto 32gb.
The 8x is a good update but that notch sucks. Its back beats any and every phone in the market.


----------



## Navinxn (Sep 25, 2018)

Two cute animations for Honor 8X. 91% screen-to-body ratio and a 3750mAh battery for 1.7 days use. 
still shocked by how low the prices are. ¥1399 (~$204/Rs. 14,695) for the 4GB RAM and 64GB storage version, while the 6GB RAM and 64GB storage version costs ¥1599 (~$234/Rs. 16,795) and the 6GB RAM and 128GB storage version costs ¥1899 (~$278/Rs. 19,950).  Can't wait for its launch in India


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 25, 2018)

The winner for the Bluetooth speaker giveaway contest is *miststudent2011*. Congratulations!


----------



## miststudent2011 (Sep 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The winner for the Bluetooth speaker giveaway contest is *miststudent2011*. Congratulations!


Thank You, for selecting me as the winner.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 25, 2018)

Celenaa Gomz said:


> Wow, amazing I'm seeing the first time that any forum site offer a huge prize. It's really amazing.
> I will also participate in this offer.



Pehla apna account aadhar card se link kravao jaali profile.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Pehla apna account aadhar card se link kravao jaali profile.



I'm sure new people don't know that contest is over.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm sure new people don't know that contest is over.


Yea. Enjoy your notched phone with emui ha ha. Share the photos when you get the same.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Yea. Enjoy your notched phone with emui ha ha. Share the photos when you get the same.


Sure. I think xda can help me with emui.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sure. I think xda can help me with emui.


A notch is a notch even if you hide it ha ha


----------



## Navinxn (Oct 27, 2018)

Hey guys, I found some videos that compare Honor 8x with other phones.
1. How the night mode works on 8x




2. Frame rate test




3. Battery test- screen on time




4. The screen battle in the mid-range


----------



## ankushv (Oct 27, 2018)

Does it support native  4G video call from dialler ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sure. I think xda can help me with emui.


I was wrong. No official custom roms exist for Honor 10. When Xiaomi and Oneplus are actively supporting devs which led to increase in popularity of their devices, Honor is still blindly following Huawei's stupid, anti-customer decisions.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I was wrong. No official custom roms exist for Honor 10. When Xiaomi and Oneplus are actively supporting devs which led to increase in popularity of their devices, Honor is still blindly following Huawei's stupid, anti-customer decisions.


lolololol. Diwali dhamaka ho geya goku ka.


----------



## mati17 (Jan 3, 2019)

I purchased Honor 8X.....
Marvelous Phone in mid-range 
But it can't pair with my syska Bluetooth headset. It can't even search it via Bluetooth.
Can anybody here suggest me any remedy for this problem ?

Sent from my JSN-L42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jan 5, 2019)

mati17 said:


> I purchased Honor 8X.....
> Marvelous Phone in mid-range
> But it can't pair with my syska Bluetooth headset. It can't even search it via Bluetooth.
> Can anybody here suggest me any remedy for this problem ?
> ...


You have to long press power button on bluetooth earphone that generally starts auto pairing in most devices. I am not sure though because I neither honor 8x or syska bluetooth earphones.


----------

